
Proposal: C.UTF-8 - ashitlerferad
https://sourceware.org/glibc/wiki/Proposals/C.UTF-8
======
opk
Seems a mistake for LC_TIME, and LC_PAPER etc to remain the same as the US-
centric way they are for C. I'd call the locale U and also have it indicate
ISO date formats (YYYY-MM-DD), and metric units in general (such as standard
paper sizes).

